# RAF Fairwood, Gower. April 2012 (pic heavy).



## Waeffe (May 5, 2012)

Although there have been 2 reports here on DP, these date back to 2008 & 2009. Never been to these actual buildings before and was told that the site has recently been bought by the Scouts, so there could be imminent plans to demolish. It was very clear that something has been happening to the site as there is a brand new gate and lots of clearing has been going on of the trees....lots of stacked logs around.


Ooh the main barracks....a place to get really creeped out in....far too many bones around ¦)


Full set of 137 pics here.... http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d197/Waeffe/RAF Fairwood Gower/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ24

Thanks to Swanseamale47 for the 2009 report http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=10766&highlight=swansea

and Baal for the 2008 report http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=7413&highlight=swansea

I wont go into the full history as these can be found on either of the earlier reports.


----------



## Dawnwarrior (May 5, 2012)

Nice Report. Quality Pics...Looks Like A Good Place To Spend A Few Hours.


----------



## jongriff (May 5, 2012)

Great report & pictures


----------



## tigger2 (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the report especially given the (potential) demolition. 

Not yet looked at your album - are the photos on there also subject to HDR treatment? If so, do you have none-HDR versions available for viewing?


----------



## flyboys90 (May 5, 2012)

Those buildings look better in nick than the norm for a derelict RAF site maybe they are going to be used? great photos thanks.


----------



## Captain-Slow (May 5, 2012)

Nice to see Fairwood again.

If you head up Hen Parc Lane back out towards the Blackhills there are a few more bits and pieces to see

Thanks for sharing your snaps

CS.


----------



## urban phantom (May 5, 2012)

Very good that mate thanks for sharing


----------



## oldscrote (May 5, 2012)

What a great place,looks like the scouts nave definitely got the place

http://www.thisissouthwales.co.uk/S...d-pound-175k/story-13371759-detail/story.html

If the buildings are as solid as they look from your great photos I reckon they will reuse most of them but there again I could be wrong.........


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 9, 2012)

Great Find I love The Spring Shot photo . brillant photos


----------

